
Key Discovery Made Simple - Tomte
https://www.gnupg.org/blog/20160830-web-key-service.html
======
WorldMaker
The specification linked here [1] seems like a good idea. Thinking about
uploading a static one to a Jekyll site and seeing if that works well.

[1] [https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-koch-openpgp-webkey-
service-...](https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-koch-openpgp-webkey-
service-01.html)

